# Inexpensive recipe for tegu (High in protein)



## skylarlaham (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey guys, I normaly feed my tegu canned tegu food, mixed with other stuff... But today I decided to start making my own.

Heres what it consists of...

Beans: Soya, tofu.
Meat: Turky, tuna, skinless chicken breast.
Rice: White.
Nuts: Almonds, peanuts.
Random fruits and veggies.
Reptile vitamins and minerals

So, what do you guys think? Feel free to ad constructive criticism. I wouldnt only feed him this, but it would be his main meal.


----------



## isdrake (Mar 17, 2010)

I personally think that a natural diet of whole pray (both vertebrates and invertebrates) and different kind of fruit and veggies are the best food. I see no point in giving just some pieces from animals then you can give whole animals instead.

But don't have much experience with Tegus yet so I don't dare to to criticise any of your ingredients.  I can only say that I wouldn't feed my Tegu any of that (except for fruit/veggies and vitamins/minerals).

I'm looking forward hearing some criticism from someone who has much more experience though.


----------



## skylarlaham (Mar 17, 2010)

isdrake said:


> I personally think that a natural diet of whole pray (both vertebrates and invertebrates) and different kind of fruit and veggies are the best food. I see no point in giving just some pieces from animals then you can give whole animals instead.
> 
> But don't have much experience with Tegus yet so I don't dare to to criticise any of your ingredients.  I can only say that I wouldn't feed my Tegu any of that (except for fruit/veggies and vitamins/minerals).
> 
> I'm looking forward hearing some criticism from someone who has much more experience though.


Well as I said before, this would just be a staple food. I would still feed him bugs n mice n fruits n veggies too.


----------



## isdrake (Mar 18, 2010)

I still don't se any point in feeding them stuff they don't eat in then wild then more natural stuff are available. Almost none of your ingredients are included in a wild Tegus diet.

Why can't you use whole animals, fruit and veggies as staple food instead? 

But as I said; I don't have that much experience with Tegus so don't take what I say to serious. I have also noticed that there are different cultural opinions then it comes to diet among reptiles. The states seems to favour different kinds of meat and other alternatives to whole pray. While people around here favour whole pray and consider it a lot better than meat, liver and other stuff.

So from your cultures perspective that might be considered a good Tegu diet, I don't know. But if you suggested that on a Swedish reptile forum you wouldn't get any positive response.


----------



## skylarlaham (Mar 18, 2010)

Well we feed dogs dog food... Not dead birds, wild pigs, and squirls...
Iunno dude Il feed him dead mice and what not, but I personaly wouldnt feed him live mamals or birds...

Btw, the meat im feeding him is now mainly skinless chicken breast which is one of the most healthy meats. Oh and no soya beans.


----------



## Mr Critter (Mar 18, 2010)

I wouldnt feed him the rice & nuts, never heard of that & would think it will make her constipated,hard to digest.


----------



## skylarlaham (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh my bad guys, i forgot, all the hard chunky stuff is grinded n blended.


----------



## RamblinRose (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, you might ought to read up on some dangers first, starting with this..."Soy" which can actually inhibit protein absorption. Read the whole article so to better understand what your dealing with.

"http://www.westonaprice.org/The-Ploy-of-Soy.html


----------



## HorseCaak (Mar 18, 2010)

skylarlaham said:


> Well we feed dogs dog food... Not dead birds, wild pigs, and squirls...



Dogs have been domesticated for centuries. I don't even know how long "dog food" has been around. Tegus haven't been "pets" nor are they a popular pet by any means. Dogs will still eat raw steaks and other meats and it's good for them. I'm guessing people don't always do this because it'd be quite expensive and since dogs are so common, dog food companies make a large sum of money with the work they've put in to making all the popular dog foods out there. If Tegus were as common as dogs, I'm sure "Tegu Food" would exist . But until then (which probably will be never), we'll just have to be clever and make our own "Tegu Food." Reading what Bobby has made for us in his Care Sheets will really help guide you in making your choices in what should and should not be in your Tegus Blended Dish. Also, stay away from stuff that contains pesticides and preservatives and what not. That's why fresh, organic, or fresh raw meats are best. Just because we eat that crap with chemicals smothered in it, doesn't mean your Tegu needs to.

Here is a link to foods that are okay for your Tegu. (If you haven't found it already and for those that are new or missed it as well.)
http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1353

Cheers,
BLAIR


----------



## skylarlaham (Mar 18, 2010)

HorseCaak said:


> skylarlaham said:
> 
> 
> > Well we feed dogs dog food... Not dead birds, wild pigs, and squirls...
> ...


Thanks for the link man


----------



## reptastic (Mar 18, 2010)

i prefer too stick with what works the best i feed various raw meat and 1-2x rodents twice a week. i think alot of people( not pointing at any one) fail to realize in the wild tegu usually eat carrion and fruit there not hunting rats and mice(although they may catch one occaisionally) just stick to the raw meats and fruit with an occaisional whole prey and your tegu will be fine!


----------



## skylarlaham (Mar 18, 2010)

reptastic said:


> i prefer too stick with what works the best i feed various raw meat and 1-2x rodents twice a week. i think alot of people( not pointing at any one) fail to realize in the wild tegu usually eat carrion and fruit there not hunting rats and mice(although they may catch one occaisionally) just stick to the raw meats and fruit with an occaisional whole prey and your tegu will be fine!


I 100% agree with you, but I feed my tegu mice like once a month lol.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 19, 2010)

you need to get more mice in his diet, a growing tegu needs the calcium and vitamins they provide. lol how do you think nero got so big just look at these pics and she isnt even 9 mo. yet:


----------



## skylarlaham (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes very impressive lol, but i do always sprinkle the reptile calcium, vitamins and minerals on her food.


----------



## HorseCaak (Mar 19, 2010)

reptastic said:


> i prefer too stick with what works the best i feed various raw meat and 1-2x rodents twice a week. i think alot of people( not pointing at any one) fail to realize in the wild tegu usually eat carrion and fruit there not hunting rats and mice(although they may catch one occaisionally) just stick to the raw meats and fruit with an occaisional whole prey and your tegu will be fine!



:idea: I often wonder what it's like in Argentina where Tegus are a local wild animal roaming around. I'm not too sure if they come to the cities or not, but I know there are certain types of lizards that do. I wonder if Tegus are like the Raccoons up here in Seattle, or Crows and Pigeons for that matter. Do you guys think they raid garbage bins outside of restaurants, litter in the parks, and fast food wrappers with the occasional left over bites? Maybe some Tegus do get their fair share of the crap us humans ingest down there in their hometown. Just a thought. What do you guys think? :butt


----------



## isdrake (Mar 19, 2010)

I agree with HorseCaak. And besides, I think the raw food is better for dogs even though there are some great dog foods too. Maybe other pet owners should learn from the reptile hobby. 

I made a thread about meat on Tegutalk if anyone is interested: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://thetegu.com/showthread.php?9187-Meats-and-such" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://thetegu.com/showthread.php?9187-Meats-and-such</a><!-- m -->



reptastic said:


> i prefer too stick with what works the best i feed various raw meat and 1-2x rodents twice a week. i think alot of people( not pointing at any one) fail to realize in the wild tegu usually eat carrion and fruit there not hunting rats and mice(although they may catch one occaisionally) just stick to the raw meats and fruit with an occaisional whole prey and your tegu will be fine!



Oww, do you have any more information about what Tegus eat in the wild? Articles, books? I have tried to find out how much carrion Tegus eat. I want to give my Tegu as good and natural food possible.

But they way I understand it they eat more small animals than carrion. But if you have any information that says other vice I might need to change her diet.  Until then I will continue too feed her with a diet of no meat.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 19, 2010)

i dont have that info on hand atm i read that ovef a year ago have to remember were. just call bobbyand ask him. besides tegus dont digest fur well too manyrodents can cause inpaction.


----------

